# Cowboys  Linebacker Stiffs A Hooker Who Ate His Ass Out



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2018)

https://deadspin.com/deadcast-did-la-el-collins-stiff-a-hooker-who-ate-his-1711639930

It’s the question of our time, really: Did Dallas Cowboys rookie free agent lineman La’el Collins help himself to a free tossed salad? A self-proclaimed “orally gifted” escort who goes by the handle of THROATZILLA certainly thinks so, and she publicly unloaded both barrels on Collins earlier this month by making her accusations public. The validity of those delightful accusations is the subject of this week’s Deadcast.

Here is Throatzilla’s full statement about the alleged incident:

_I’m an escort & lael Collins hired me to eat his a** & give him head last Sunday but when it came time to pay, he said he meant he would take me out to eat. After us arguing for 20 minutes he agreed to pay me Thursday._

_So when Thursday came, he made me delete his number & all of our text messages, but I requested them from Sprint he has now changed his number but I blasted him on Twitter & him & his agent got my Twitter deleted._


Intriguing! Oh, but we’ve got more than just butt action this week, gang. We’re also talking about Jason Whitlock’s “firing” (as much as you can be fired while still getting paid to be a moron), terrible baseball takes, Rachel Dolezal, James Bond, and more. Join Marchman as I as we once again struggle to gracefully transition from one subject to the next. If you have anything_ you’d_ like to hear discussed on the revived podcast, just send it in to tips@deadspin.com with the subject line DEADCAST. You can listen to the show here or download it over at the iTunes store.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 30, 2018)

CatParty said:


> It’s the question of our time, really: Did Dallas Cowboys rookie free agent lineman La’el Collins help himself to a free tossed salad? A self-proclaimed “orally gifted” escort who goes by the handle of THROATZILLA certainly thinks so,


It’s only Monday and that’s probably going to be the best thing I read all week.

Also if anybody lurking reads this and is thinking about joining, please name yourself Throatzilla.


----------



## Draza (Jul 30, 2018)

PAY your bitches kids, so this won't happen to you.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 30, 2018)

>orally gifted
>THROATZILLA
>eating a dudes ass

ill bet every gbp i got shes black.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jul 30, 2018)

CatParty said:


> _but I blasted him on Twitter & him & his agent got my Twitter deleted._


I did not know that football players and their agents had that kind of power.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 30, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> I did not know that football players and their agents had that kind of power.


Given how this guy operates someone’s ass probably got ate in exchange.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 30, 2018)

CatParty said:


> I’m an escort & lael Collins hired me to eat his a** & give him head last Sunday but when it came time to pay, he said he meant he would take me out to eat.


Lol, she already ate more than she could handle.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jul 30, 2018)

I've heard hookers don't take black clients because they stiff them on pay, I guess it's true.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 30, 2018)

Honestly my thoughts when reading the title was "Hooker ate his ass then got a penis in her ass" or some shit.

Bad phrasing there, I tell ya.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 30, 2018)

Deadspin finally posting some goddamed news, I see


----------



## Andrew Blaze (Jul 30, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> PAY your bitches kids, so this won't happen to you.


it's not prostitution if no one gets paid though, could be a genius legal maneuver


----------



## MormonofID (Jul 30, 2018)

Cowboys fan here, this is really old news. Collins is in his 4th or fifth season.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Jul 30, 2018)

I don’t know what I was expecting but I was unprepared for “THROATZILLA” and her clap backs. Good read 9/10


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Jul 30, 2018)

SHOUT OUT TO THROATZILLA!


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jul 30, 2018)

MormonofID said:


> Cowboys fan here, this is really old news. Collins is in his 4th or fifth season.


I remember he had an interesting draft day too. His pregnant ex got killed a couple days earlier and he was brought in for questioning. He fell out of the first round but Jerruh took a shot on him and it worked out... sorta.

Also, he's a tackle. A line_man_. Not a line_backer_.


----------



## thx1138 (Aug 1, 2018)

So instead of a THOT would that make her a THROT?


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Aug 5, 2018)

This thread wins for greatest topic title ever.


----------

